# HGVC Flamingo take a look at this pic



## cobourgladdie (Aug 21, 2011)

And see if you can handle it, it will certainly devalue the TS

http://www.eagle.ca/~ben/deposits/linq-plan-large.jpg

Doesn't give much privacy anymore, I didn't believe that the lot lines were so close to the buildings, certainly we didn't buy land when we bought the TS. Also the ferris wheel is a bit big and will obscure the view to the east. Better sell now while you can!


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 21, 2011)

People don't stay on the strip for privacy, they stay the for fun.  Bringing more fun closer to the property will only increase the value.  I can't wait for this project to be completed.  Now if only the other two properties could be similarly "cursed".


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2011)

This project is not new. For the article and an artist rendering from last Summer, see:
http://www.lvrj.com/business/harrah-s-plans-retail--entertainment-center-97628084.html

There will be some discomfort from construction, but that is temporary, and frankly, being in such close proximity to the shops, dining and entertainment facilities, will likely make Flamingo more attractive. 
===============
_From a PR last week:_

*Caesars Entertainment's Linq Project to Revitalize Las Vegas Strip*

LAS VEGAS, Aug. 17, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- The Linq, a $550 million retail, dining, entertainment and hospitality district located at the heart of the Las Vegas Strip, will be unlike anything in the famed resort city.   

Owned and operated by Caesars Entertainment Corporation, the mid-Strip attraction is designed as a destination in its own right and is being created to revitalize and re-define the center-resort corridor.

... Gary Loveman, chairman, president and chief executive officer of Caesars Entertainment Corporation said, "The Linq is going to be the new address for fun at the center of the Las Vegas Strip." Comprised of diverse retail, dining, beverage and entertainment experiences, The Linq will span more than 200,000 square feet of gross leasable area directly facing Caesars Palace. 

... The focal point of the unique urban entertainment district will be a giant observation wheel – The Las Vegas High Roller. The wheel will be the tallest in the world, at 550 feet, with 28 cabins designed as transparent spheres, each of which will accommodate up to 40 people. Each cabin will be available for individual or group experiences.

The Linq will bring upgrades to three, large mid-Strip Caesars Entertainment resorts and O'Sheas casino. On The Linq's north side, an engaging guest walk path will lead from the Carnaval Court outdoor plaza at Harrah's Las Vegas resort through the Imperial Palace Hotel & Casino and to The Linq. A pedestrian connection also will be built from The Linq into Flamingo Las Vegas on the south. The Linq enhancements will completely transform the facade, porte cochere, casino and hotel reception areas of the Imperial Palace...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 21, 2011)

*Thanks for the info*

Hmm.... Judi Kozlowski said that Hilton is making offers to owners at the Flamingo and have bought a lot of units there in the past few months. HGVC is probably anticipating higher demands for this location.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Noooooooo! Not O'Shea's !!!!

The place is not the nicest on the strip, but every time I go there, EVERYONE is having fun.  It must be the crowd that frequents the place.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm....

That makes 2 observation wheels for Las Vegas, both taller than the London Eye.  (Skyvue observation wheel at Mandalay Bay will be a bit shorter at about 500 feet tall.)


----------



## Margariet (Aug 21, 2011)

For us the HGVC at the Flamingo is the best HGVC to stay in LV. It's a popular spot right on the strip. It will be very hard to ever devaluate a place like that! On the contrary they are not investing for nothing. It will be even more valuable, I guess, and harder to get.


----------



## derb (Aug 21, 2011)

*Parking*

Just when I figured out that I should request the north bldg so I could just
walk across the street to park,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 21, 2011)

When will this be open/done?  I was just there in May and didn't see any activity, but all I did was quickly tour the Flamingo grounds.  Thanks.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 21, 2011)

cobourgladdie said:


> Also the ferris wheel is a bit big and will *obscure the view to the east*. Better sell now while you can!


There are no east-facing rooms.  There are only rooms on one side of those buildings, and they all face inward toward the Flamingo pools.  I noticed that the current tennis courts will be replaces with loading docks, and that will probably be the extent of the change in view to the HGVC rooms.

As others have said, this project will make the property more valuable, not less.

Kurt


----------



## janckenn (Aug 21, 2011)

Whoooooo hoooooooooooo!
I am ever so happy that I purchased some extra points resale at HGVC Flamingo while the getting was good!  
There has been a lot of HGVC Flamingo bashing since there was no ROFR there.  As you can now see, no ROFR has turned into a great advantage at this site.
It's location is much more valuable than HGVC on the Strip!
Great news!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 21, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> When will this be open/done?  I was just there in May and didn't see any activity, but all I did was quickly tour the Flamingo grounds.  Thanks.



I was at HGVC Flamingo a week ago, and didn't see any sign of anything going on.

Linq is supposed to open toward the end of 2013.
Skyvue (at Mandalay Bay) is supposed to open in the first half of 2013.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, John.  My Dad wants to go back to Vegas, and I have the Flamingo in my sights for him.  He stayed at the Planet Hollywood this past May and LOVED it but I think the Flamingo would be nicer for him.  Was curious if any of this new stuff would be open for him in time for next May but I guess, not.  No big deal but I am thinking the Flamingo is going to be the best place for my parents going forward.  




dvc_john said:


> I was at HGVC Flamingo a week ago, and didn't see any sign of anything going on.
> 
> Linq is supposed to open toward the end of 2013.
> Skyvue (at Mandalay Bay) is supposed to open in the first half of 2013.


----------



## Purseval (Aug 25, 2011)

We stayed there 2 weeks ago.  Location is great, parking so-so.  If you get a room facing the pool expect a lot of noise during the day since the Flamingo pool is open to the public and becomes a liquid disco.


----------



## Negociant (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't understand the discussion of valuation and devaluation for one particular HGVC property.  Why should I care?  How many HGVC owners actually use their home week?  

I own at the Flamingo (because I thought back then that the resort I owned mattered.  I think the Flamingo is the perfect location for what I like to do in Vegas.  I even like the party at the Flamingo pool.  

I have never used a home week.  I've also never had any problems getting rooms when I wanted to go, as long as I plan ahead some.  Usually this is for three nights at a time -- that's all my body can take -- and sometimes two suites at a time for a crowd.  

I understand there is no ROFR at the Flamingo, but it seems to me that this favors the buyer, not the seller (buyer can nab points at cheaper price points without fear of Hilton stealing the deal).  

So, in all sincerity, what does it matter if a property is devalued, or well situated for demand, or whatever?  If I wanted more points, why wouldnt I buy the cheapest points in the system with the lowest maintenance fees?


----------



## rebel (Oct 15, 2011)

I have watching this new development and think it will be good for people staying at HGVC.  We are going to the Flamingo the weekend of Nov. 4th and wonder if anyone knows if the construction has started, any disruption in the area and if parking has changed.  We usually park in the north structure if can't get handicap by the front door.


----------



## Remy (Oct 16, 2011)

There wasn't any construction last week when I was there. The staff seemed to think it would be a good thing having more development in the area. I agree.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Negociant said:


> I don't understand the discussion of valuation and devaluation for one particular HGVC property.  Why should I care?  How many HGVC owners actually use their home week?



I understand your point.  But it is nice to know that you own at a place that is desirable and in demand.   I would be concerned about owning at a place nobody wanted to visited.


----------



## namuh (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's an interesting article.   http://www.vegaschatter.com/story/2011/12/11/235027/59/vegas-travel/Uncovering_The_Missing_Linq 

It seems the HGVC is holding up the Linq project because they would need to demolish the parking garage.  I think the linq project would really make the Flamingo HGVC one of the best locations on the strip.  Hopefully a solution can be worked out where everybody can benefit.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 18, 2011)

namuh said:


> Here's an interesting article.   http://www.vegaschatter.com/story/2011/12/11/235027/59/vegas-travel/Uncovering_The_Missing_Linq
> 
> It seems the HGVC is holding up the Linq project because they would need to demolish the parking garage.  I think the linq project would really make the Flamingo HGVC one of the best locations on the strip.  Hopefully a solution can be worked out where everybody can benefit.



I was there today, construction is definitely underway. They are demolishing parts of IP and the Flamingo. In fact, I almost got run over by a dump truck hauling debris while walking to the Strip from the timeshare.


----------



## toontoy (Dec 19, 2011)

I think all these changes would be improvements to the alley and make this location more desirable.

 What scares me about the other 2 locations in vegas is the location. The las vegas Hilton is being rebranded and in bankruptcy and the building by the north strip has stalled and the sahara is closed and its a ghost town. 

I think the action is mid strip and this will help maintain and drive up values. I think it will still be very private and possibly make an easier walk to the strip instead of walking down the alley.

The parking garage could be moved acrossed the street in the field and it would be fine by me.


----------



## namuh (Dec 19, 2011)

toontoy said:


> I think all these changes would be improvements to the alley and make this location more desirable.
> 
> What scares me about the other 2 locations in vegas is the location. The las vegas Hilton is being rebranded and in bankruptcy and the building by the north strip has stalled and the sahara is closed and its a ghost town.
> 
> ...



The LV Hilton bankruptcy as far as I know doesn't affect the HGVC property at all.  The hotel will just operate under a different name.

I have no doubt that the new project next to the Flamingo will increase the Flamingo HGVC values and make it one of the most sought after timeshares in Vegas.


----------



## kayaker (Dec 19, 2011)

cobourgladdie said:


> And see if you can handle it, it will certainly devalue the TS
> 
> http://www.eagle.ca/~ben/deposits/linq-plan-large.jpg
> 
> Doesn't give much privacy anymore, I didn't believe that the lot lines were so close to the buildings, certainly we didn't buy land when we bought the TS. Also the ferris wheel is a bit big and will obscure the view to the east. Better sell now while you can!



Have to LOL.  Don't you remember before the monorail, there was a rundown hotel or apartments across from the front of our timeshare.  I agree w/everyone, it will be an improvement.

Paul


----------

